# Washer/Dryer Riser Finish



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

Not "fine woodworking" by any means but am making a riser for a washer/dryer combo and question the finish to use. The riser is 3/4" plywood atop dimension lumber sides. The washer weights over 200# empty and sits on two fixed steel feet and two adjustable nylon feet. Very high pressure for a small area. The dryer sits on rubber feet and weighs mush less.
I want to finish it in white if possible. Am afraid of latex as the rubber feet will surely stick and lift it and the washer may become permanently attached. Thinking of white shellac with a poly varnish over the top. If I would do this should I use oil based or water based poly? Is this even a good idea?
Suggestions appreciated, trying to get this done by Christmas and running out of time (so what's new there?).
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

go w/ high pressure laminate.. (Formica)...
looks good and easier to maintain..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would tend to agree if you want maintenance free. Only issue is that it's slick and washers tend to vibrate so I would put a rim around the edge to make sure the washer stays on it.

Along the same lines, I've decided never to make another cupboard that will have a sink in it without laying laminate on the bottom in that section and caulking around the edges. There is always a leak of something eventually and that winds up destroying the bottom in that section.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Amen to that, Charles!
I don't know that I've ever seen a sink cabinet that didn't have at least little bit of water staining on the floor of it.
Like a boat that's never had water in the bilges.


----------



## wags999 (Nov 6, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> go w/ high pressure laminate.. (Formica)...
> looks good and easier to maintain..


Use a TFM panel (thermally fused melamine) same as laminate and no glue line to fail. Also less expensive and comes in many colors.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Wags and welcome. I haven't seen it for sale anywhere here.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wags said:


> Use a TFM panel (thermally fused melamine) same as laminate and no glue line to fail. Also less expensive and comes in many colors.


we do know that as Melamine...
if it's MDF or fiber/particle/wafer board core it won't take much abuse or withstand the vibration/resonation of the washer/dryer as in the fasteners won't hold and it will self destruct......
all bets are off if it gets wet...
there is a soft wood veneer core version (best and only real choice) but it's not readily available as in, in stock, around here... gotta be ordered...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Hi Wags and welcome. I haven't seen it for sale anywhere here.


https://www.interiorsandsources.com...da-tfm-and-panels-for-furniture-and-interiors


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never seen it at Windsor Plywood, Home Depot, or Home Hardware here which are my 3 sources. Is it waterproof like HPL? The regular melamine isn't. Water, orange cleaner, and even dish soap sitting on it for any length of time eats through the regular melamine.


----------



## wags999 (Nov 6, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> we do know that as Melamine...
> if it's MDF or fiber/particle/wafer board core it won't take much abuse or withstand the vibration/resonation of the washer/dryer as in the fasteners won't hold and it will self destruct......
> all bets are off if it gets wet...
> there is a soft wood veneer core version (best and only real choice) but it's not readily available as in, in stock, around here... gotta be ordered...


That use to be true but today they make Exterior MDF which is used in outdoor sign making extensively. If you use a good quality MDF or even Particle board (not Box Store junk) and use biscuits or splines it will be as strong as any product. TFM has the same exact wear qualities as standard laminate, just not the impact resistance. TFM panels are water resistant as standard laminate, it's why you see only two sided board, so it's balanced. It is use in commercial applications world wide. The only difference is laminate has additional layers of resin impregnated paper sheets behind the decorative sheet. 

It is available most places but you need to go through a good lumber wholesaler, the guys that sell to Millhouses. If you look at Roseburg or Panalam, two of the larger suppliers of TFM you can see who wholesales it in your area. Here in Phoenix, Spellman Hardwood stocks over 50 colors of TFM. 

You may be mistaking a vinyl overlay available at some big box with TFM. Vinyl can be one sided and it is not water resistant. If you see any board which is finished only one side you can assume, rightfully so, that is it not water resistant. All board needs to be balanced to prevent warping, if you finish one side moisture will get in through the unfinished back.. 

Send some pics of your finished product...im getting old and thinking of raising the dryer up, since it's getting harder and harder to stoop over and reach into the back of the dryer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I believe you are referring to MDO and not MDF and it's not the laminate that's the issue.. it's the core......
how many here have commercial outlets available to them...


----------



## wags999 (Nov 6, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> I believe you are referring to MDO and not MDF and it's not the laminate that's the issue.. it's the core......
> how many here have commercial outlets available to them...



Yes the exterior version of MDF. Almost every large city has a commercial wholesaler. Or you can purchase through a local cabinet shop, have them order it for you when getting their order. I use to do that from time to time for customers. Opens you up to many more products available, and better quality. Most of the big box stores use import (think China) for their lumber products, not all but many.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

we can throw HDO and MFC into the mix too....
why bother...
solid core laminate some plywood and be done w/ it...


----------



## wags999 (Nov 6, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> we can throw HDO and MFC into the mix too....
> why bother...
> solid core laminate some plywood and be done w/ it...


I'm not speaking about MDO (medium density overlay over plywood) Look up Medex, it's the largest supplier of exterior MDF. It is 100% MDF used in outdoor signage nation (possibly world) wide.


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

I know this is late. I did this 11 years ago and it is holding up well. I used ceramic tile, which a lip.


----------

